# Aristocraft track sale May/June?



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Did I hear that Aristocraft is going to be running another track sale the next two months? Seems strange to be doing it again in the middle of the year unless sales of track have totally tanked... 


Raymond


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Posted By Rayman4449 on 04/28/2008 4:26 PM
unless sales of track have totally tanked... 
Raymond



that sort of thing could happen when one doubles the price of said track overnight following the shutting down of ones largest competitor....


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Hummmmmmmmm and i thought i was the only one...... seems to be new players in the game if the old boys don't watch it, see ya.....playin games with peoples cash not good... in my opionion/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/pinch.gif" border=0>


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

Can anyone say, "S T I M U L U S P A C K A G E ?????" 

Everyone wants a chunk of your Government handout!!!! 

Mark


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

You hit it Mark, that must be what it is.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh My Gawd/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif I am going to put aluminum foil inside my cowboy hat. They are reading my mind. ( theres not much to read there) I was going to buy tack with my stimulous money. How did they know that/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rayman4449 on 04/28/2008 4:26 PM
Did I hear that Aristocraft is going to be running another track sale the next two months? Seems strange to be doing it again in the middle of the year unless sales of track have totally tanked... 
Raymond




Maybe Mr Polk has finally realized that certain actions have certain repercussions? 
/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe it would be a good idea to wait and see if it actually happens?


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone considering buying track (especially SS), should look at www.hrtrains.com rail. I finally got my samples in and it works perfectly in Aristo ties and is a VERY VERY NICE product. It's cheaper than Aristo rail, even on sale. 

Raymond


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

So where are you hearing this rumor that Aristo will be offering the track deal again? 

Chas


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought I read it somewhere but don't remember. My post is to ask if it is true.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a dealer e-mail that said it was true.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

MY dealer said it was a dealer only sale, so becareful when ordering track some dealers may not tell you about the sale..although you would think they would to move track sales.. by the way what Ray said about HR trains SS rail is true.. far better looking than aristo, bigger rail head and smoother track sides make this stuff look real and far better pricing than aristo even when aristos on sale...... seems the other players are making there move... GAME ON....


----------



## ByrdC130 (Jan 4, 2008)

Didn't it use to be buy 3 get one free, now it's buy 4 get one free.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Terry, 

It may have been. Since 2004 when I got in the hobby, I think it has been buy 4 get 1.


----------



## imrnjr (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ - 

You going to start riding horses to town due to the high price of Gas0line?? Tack for them hay burners is higher than most of the track I've looked at this year!! But then again ... with all the moola you'll be savin' on petroleum based products atrackage addition might still be possible!! 



Mark


----------

